# Stero Questions



## evono (Aug 25, 2006)

Just got me an 06 frontier king cab and the stero is fine to me but I wanted a headunit with RCA so I could expand a little. Anyone know the wiring harness and the watts of the speakers? thanks in advance


----------



## msubullyfan (Jul 24, 2005)

*2005-2006 Base Audio Wiring Colors*










1 - Front Left (-) BLUE
2 - Front Left (+) BROWN
3 - Front Right (-) RED
4 - Front Right (+) LIGHT GREEN
5 - NOT USED
6 - 12V Constant YELLOW
7 - Ill. Control GRAY
8 - Light Switch RED
9 - NOT USED
10 - 12V ACC GREEN/BLACK

11 - NOT USED
12 - NOT USED
13 - Rear Left (-) BLACK
14 - Rear Left (+) GREEN
15 - Rear Right (-) ORANGE
16 - Rear Right (+) GRAY


Stock speakers are junk. Probably not rated for more than about 15-20W max.


----------



## Danmuzicman (Mar 15, 2006)

get a good pioneer HU its so worth it. i do audio install and you wont hear a diff in your huge system if you do it off of the stock. i have personaly done it both ways and its a huge diff. dont cut the oe plug just get a wire harness. and also you need to ground it from the instal kit to the factory bracing, just use a self tapper, some locking washers and a o-mash.


----------



## evono (Aug 25, 2006)

*Dumb Question*

Well this will be a pathetic dumb question but I don't want to experiment too much trying to get to the speakers. Any idea how I can get the speakers out of the doors/dash? Do i have to dis-assemble the whole door interior?


----------



## Danmuzicman (Mar 15, 2006)

got to take em off its not abig deal, the a piliars are simple... unpop the o shit handles some screws and pop them out carfullly. um door, take arm rest off take out bolts,, unsnap the door handel lbezel really reall carefully (both my broke) take out bexel. some scres in arm rest indetation and so on then slid door up unsap handel and lock mechanism (note which one is which) then vala its done.


----------



## Danmuzicman (Mar 15, 2006)

sorry about the wonky typingi hurt my hand


----------



## msubullyfan (Jul 24, 2005)

Wait a second... you don't have to do anything with the A pillar to get to the speakers. All you have to do is pop off the inside door handle/door arm rest piece by pulling up and the silver trim piece behind the chrome door latch release. Then undo the screws and just pull on the door panel and it pops right off. 

To get the dash panel off to access the stereo, just pull behind the tray on top of the stereo and at the bottom below the HVAC control knobs and the panel will pop right off, too.

Our truck is simple to disassemble.

You could also try to just pull on the bottom of the door panel. It will pop loose enough to access the speaker. Pulling the speaker out and installing a new one might be a pain, though. You can have the door disassembled in 2 minutes with VERY LITTLE danger in breaking something.


----------



## Danmuzicman (Mar 15, 2006)

no no there are covers ontop of the o shit handels on the A pillia if you have em. if not you have em on thh door when you take the doors off you will see em. sorry i thought you had the last gen truck like mine. the 06 is diff.


----------

